# This has to be the best f****** forum ever



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

just needed to say that :yay


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I concur. I feel so at home here (if it's possible to feel at home on a website)!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i agree :agree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now that's positive thinking!


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sierra83 said:


> I concur. I feel so at home here (if it's possible to feel at home on a website)!


yeah same here this is the only place where i feel i actually fit in :hide


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

^ Same here. I really appreciate this place. I've made so many friends...


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

Its great, 
I don't know where i'd be without it. Just seeing your not the only one out there gives you a massive boost :yes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah it rocks.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

This forum is amazing! I love everyone here


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ aw! you beat me to it! I feel the same way.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, posting on forums always make me feel like I’m cool. I'm a narcissist and this confirms my over-inflating-self-beliefs. jk


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

share the love


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is. If I wanna talk about a social event etc. something I am worried about then this is the place to come


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

This forum is indeed, the shiz. 







(I have absolutely no idea what the word 'shiz' means, but I think it's a good thing)


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

the forum is dope. definitely nice place to chat with people. still like to get to know more people


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

On this forum people treat others with respect and understanding, I value that a lot.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Sierra83 said:


> I concur. I feel so at home here (*if it's possible to feel at home on a website)*!


I feel that way too! LOL

Thanks mods and Drew for this site!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sorry, but you must be mistaken. This is not a f****** forum, but a social anxiety forum.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

njodis said:


> I'm sorry, but you must be mistaken. This is not a f****** forum, but a social anxiety forum.


:haha


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL!!! yeah it is the shiz!! =] lmao =D


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i agree, my computer wouldn't turn on yesterday and i almost cried lol this site has been making me feel better


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

I've only been a member for few days and I like this so much already


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you - but it is you guys that help make the site what it is. :yes


----------



## emofree (Sep 14, 2009)

aah you've said it right this is my home sweet home forums indeed


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

best forum ever.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Agreed. I think I would die if anything happened to this place.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

We're not going anywhere!

The credit is due to the wonderful members and the moderators.

I just make sure to do daily remote backups (so we really don't have to worry about SAS going anywhere!) and keep things running smoothly.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, it's good, except for all the self-pitying wasters who refuse to recognise the root of their problem is themselves. I mostly try to ignore them and pay attention to those who are trying to improve themselves.


----------

